# How many "clean" cals have you smashed in one meal?



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

So I'm trying to add a little bit of lean size at the moment, doing a very slow bulk for the foreseeable future using leangains protocol.

Anyway, when I started about 3-4 weeks ago, I really struggled to get my calories in and found myself stuffed after every meals. Thought it was going to be a right struggle.

Just added my cals up for lunch and was shocked to find I just stuffed 1600cals in, all pretty cleanly (except for the pint, about 300cal).

It got me wondering, how many calories of clean'ish food have you lot ever stuffed in one meal or get in regularly?

For note I had:

250g Chicken breast

70g Xtra light mayo with curry powder

250g mixed bean salad

Large jacket spud

1.5x protein flapjacks

All washed down with a pint of San Miguel (bday sunday, work insisted)

Came out at about: 200g carbs, 127g protein, 33g fat.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

300g Steak

300g Chicken Breast

400g White Potato

60g (dry weight) White Rice

1 Avacado

1 Tin of Rice Pudding

3 tbsps of Raw Honey

Got to be looking at roughly 130-140g Protein, 200g Carbs & 50g Fat...... was gone in about ten minutes amazing how good salsa tastes 

Edit: that's roughly 1800kcals


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I had about 2500.

3 double cheese burgers, chips, sprite a mcflurry and a packet of cookies.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

PHMG said:


> I had about 2500.
> 
> 3 double cheese burgers, chips, sprite a mcflurry and a packet of cookies.


*'clean'*

I don't thinkI've got over 800 clean before but done atleast 4500 dirty in one sitting!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

I scrubbed a birthday cake then smashed that 8000 calories down me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

H_JM_S said:


> *'clean'*
> 
> I don't thinkI've got over 800 clean before but done atleast 4500 dirty in one sitting!


My food is defined by if I gain fat or muscle from it, not if skinny kids on the internet say it's clean or dirty :lol:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

H_JM_S said:


> *'clean'*
> 
> I don't thinkI've got over 800 clean before but done atleast 4500 dirty in one sitting!


Define 'clean' calories


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

where can i buy clean food?


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

By "clean" foods I mean unprocessed meats, whole grain carb sources, healthy fats, low trans fats, poly or mono unsaturated fats, fibrous foods etc etc.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> 300g Steak
> 
> 300g Chicken Breast
> 
> ...


mmhmm Sounds goood! I must admit I find myself putting salsa on loads of stuff!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

00alawre said:


> mmhmm Sounds goood! I must admit I find myself putting salsa on loads of stuff!


Salsa, BBQ sauce and Tomato Sauce and I destroyed it lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Define 'clean' calories


Giving your food a bath before you eat it..Duh :stupid:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I have yet to find any top level pro-bodybuilders talking about clean calories on the internet. Prove me wrong if you like though.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

00alawre said:


> By "clean" foods I mean unprocessed meats, whole grain carb sources, healthy fats, low trans fats, poly or mono unsaturated fats, fibrous foods etc etc.


I think we would all agree on the general distinction between 'clean' & 'dirty' calories - it's when you try to actually draw the lines that the distinctions become difficult.

For example - my Missus cooks a cracking Sunday roast. A couple of weekends ago I demolished about 2,500 calories worth of roast pork, roasted white & sweet potatoes, leeks in cheese sauce, apple sauce, fried mushrooms & gravy. Some would argue that this would not be a 'clean' meal becuase of the quite high fat & salt content.

Last night's dinner was pork satay with white rice. Is this dirty because it's not a wholegrain ?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

clean and dirty are words used by people who cant wrap there head around the actual science and believe what they read in flex and on the internet.

if you look at any of them so called clean diets that mens health, flex ect put up you allways find there rammed full of some one pushing a certain brand of protein shakes hhmm i wonder why that is?

your body doesnt know the difference between 1 carb or 1 calorie from a pop tart or from brown rice its people that give foods names not our bodies our bodies just break down the food into its macro and micro nutrient basic form.

and yes some things are more micro and macro dense than others but if you track your macros right unless your planning on competeing it wont make one iota of difference


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

if you are talking about consuming calories in large amounts in 'clean' foods eg. 'healthy fats' just neck a bottle of olive oil


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

Christmas dinner for me must come to over 3000kcals possibly 4000kcals.

Loads of Turkey, pork, roast potatoes, carrot, turnip, honey glazed parsnips. It will be over an.hour of non stop eating, then you have to include starters and deserts.


----------

